# Nanocube lights



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello all,

I have been looking around on some forums trying to learn about lighting. But I still have some direct questions about my tank. It is the 12 gallon deluxe with 2 two 24w 10,000k bulbs. Someone has old me that the 10,000k are not good for plants and I should go with something like 6700k. I have found some 50/50 bulbs for my tank but I don't really know what is best ( I see alot of conflicting info). Another thing is I don't know where to find bulbs to fit it. Does anyone have a "cube" they have changed the bulb in? Awhat did you go with? Where did you get it? I'll keep on reading, but time is limited, I only get to pop in tme to time. Thanks in advance to the best forum on the web. Nanoguy
PS sorry for the long post.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

10,000K bulbs are fine for plants, you may also want to replace one with a 6500k bulb. Don't use a 50/50 bulb; the actinic blue does not do much for plant growth.

You should be able to use any brand bulb that has the same pin figuration. Here is a company that deals in replacement parts and upgrades for the JBJ Nano cube... http://nanotuners.nanocustoms.com/nanotuners/index.php?cPath=43


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

You can also get them at

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13736&N=2004+113346


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The 10,000K bulbs will be fine, and give the tank a whiter look.

Just to satisfy curiosity, 5500K is supposedly the temp of noonday sun at the equator. The higher the temp in K the bluer the light, the lower the temp in K the redder the light. Unfortunately since most lights don't go that far thowards the red end, lower temp K lights look yellower.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

